# 3 Dumb Questions



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

1. I'm new to going Offshore. Am I reading the regs right, I MUST use circle hooks for reef fishing, and they can't be offset, in Fed. waters?

2. Why no offset, now I have to buy all new hooks?

3. Anybody ever been busted for NOT having straight circles?


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Never had my tackle checked just possible fish hiddie holes..


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

As i understand it, circle hooks are a must. Non-offset in state waters but offset is ok in federal waters.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Never been checked but circle hooks seem to really be easy to unhook the fish. Catches them in the side of the mouth and don't swallow them often. We have been stopped quite a bit but tackle has never been checked.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for replies. I'm cool with the circle hooks, I like them, I just didn't understand why the need for non-offset hooks. (Although I also have a garbage bag full of octopus hooks that have now become junk.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The offset circle supposedly has a better % rate for a gut hooked fish.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

UncleMilty7 said:


> ....Although I also have a garbage bag full of octopus hooks that have now become junk.


Those hooks are not garbage, just take a pair of pliers and take the offset out of them to be in compliance in Florida State Waters.


----------

